# unprotected sex during ovulation time



## Soon2beRN2012

What are the chances of using the pull out method and having unprotected sex on the days you are ovulating? We arent trying right now, but it happened and I want to know if its ok to drink wine LOL!


----------



## comotion89

did he ejaculate inside or around the vulva area near the opening of the vagina? also there is a theory that semen may still be present in the tubing if a man has not urinated after having Intercourse so therfore if you did it more than the once then there is a chance but the percentage I do not know.


----------



## undomestic

Ooh.. I asked this same question in NTNP.. (with no answers so far).
We had sex everyday of my 'fertile' days using the pull out method and/or condoms. We're not supposed to be trying till we're on (or back from) our vacation next month. Though I'd be thrilled regardless. But, I don't have any idea what the odds are. I know that it's got a 25% failure rate when used as birth control.


----------



## Soon2beRN2012

undomestic said:


> Ooh.. I asked this same question in NTNP.. (with no answers so far).
> We had sex everyday of my 'fertile' days using the pull out method and/or condoms. We're not supposed to be trying till we're on (or back from) our vacation next month. Though I'd be thrilled regardless. But, I don't have any idea what the odds are. I know that it's got a 25% failure rate when used as birth control.

Im curious too!!!??? Id be super excited if I concieved! But we arent trying at the moment lol! weve been using pull out method for years, but i was on BCP. I quit BCP 2 months ago and just do pull out method.


----------



## aley28

If you're sure that you were in your fertile period, and he ejaculated in/right around your vagina, you could very well get pregnant. If you're not sure if you're fertile and/or he pulled out and there was no semen anywhere near your lady bits, I'd say you're most likely just fine.

Also... you can have a glass or two of wine during the 2ww. If you're super paranoid that you may have conceived, keep the alcohol to a minimum, but from what my doctor told me... having a few drinks before you knew you were pregnant is very unlikely to cause any harm to the baby :flower:

Good luck!


----------



## undomestic

Soon2beRN2012 said:


> undomestic said:
> 
> 
> Ooh.. I asked this same question in NTNP.. (with no answers so far).
> We had sex everyday of my 'fertile' days using the pull out method and/or condoms. We're not supposed to be trying till we're on (or back from) our vacation next month. Though I'd be thrilled regardless. But, I don't have any idea what the odds are. I know that it's got a 25% failure rate when used as birth control.
> 
> Im curious too!!!??? Id be super excited if I concieved! But we arent trying at the moment lol! weve been using pull out method for years, but i was on BCP. I quit BCP 2 months ago and just do pull out method.Click to expand...

We don't like condoms so while we're WTT we decided to use natural family planning.. so no sex between days 8-19 (which sucks!) lol. This month, that wasn't working for us either -- and we started using condoms as well.. But, it was usually after he'd already been inside me (so there's a chance of pre-cum).
I'd be thrilled.. It's only a month before we were planning on starting.. the only drawback is that we're going away and I don't want to be sick the entire time -- (I had really bad nausea with my first that ended in m/c at 5 weeks).

Let me know what happens.. I have two weeks till my period is due.


----------



## Soon2beRN2012

undomestic said:


> Soon2beRN2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undomestic said:
> 
> 
> Ooh.. I asked this same question in NTNP.. (with no answers so far).
> We had sex everyday of my 'fertile' days using the pull out method and/or condoms. We're not supposed to be trying till we're on (or back from) our vacation next month. Though I'd be thrilled regardless. But, I don't have any idea what the odds are. I know that it's got a 25% failure rate when used as birth control.
> 
> Im curious too!!!??? Id be super excited if I concieved! But we arent trying at the moment lol! weve been using pull out method for years, but i was on BCP. I quit BCP 2 months ago and just do pull out method.Click to expand...
> 
> We don't like condoms so while we're WTT we decided to use natural family planning.. so no sex between days 8-19 (which sucks!) lol. This month, that wasn't working for us either -- and we started using condoms as well.. But, it was usually after he'd already been inside me (so there's a chance of pre-cum).
> I'd be thrilled.. It's only a month before we were planning on starting.. the only drawback is that we're going away and I don't want to be sick the entire time -- (I had really bad nausea with my first that ended in m/c at 5 weeks).
> 
> Let me know what happens.. I have two weeks till my period is due.Click to expand...

I will let you know! I am having slight cramping so I wonder if that is ovulation cramps.


----------



## Soon2beRN2012

aley28 said:


> If you're sure that you were in your fertile period, and he ejaculated in/right around your vagina, you could very well get pregnant. If you're not sure if you're fertile and/or he pulled out and there was no semen anywhere near your lady bits, I'd say you're most likely just fine.
> 
> Also... you can have a glass or two of wine during the 2ww. If you're super paranoid that you may have conceived, keep the alcohol to a minimum, but from what my doctor told me... having a few drinks before you knew you were pregnant is very unlikely to cause any harm to the baby :flower:
> 
> Good luck!

thank you that is good to know!


----------

